# bananas and pears



## bethesda (Oct 22, 2001)

I have read that bananas and pears are supposed to be constipating. this seems ridiculous as they have so much fibre. Does anyone know the truth on this matter. thank you.


----------



## atrain (Jun 22, 2001)

i know that bananas are constipating because of a chemical that is in them acts on the digestive system to slow down movement (something to that affect i had read sometime) regarding pears, i do not think they are constipating, if someone has any info on pears being constipaing please tell


----------



## jo-jo (Aug 19, 2001)

I'm ibs C and pears helps me to go but bananas stops everything. I try to eat a pear everyday for my C.


----------



## Paula J. (Nov 23, 2001)

Bananas are constipating, pears are gassy.


----------



## mally (Jan 8, 2002)

I once read that bananas have both properties (laxative & constipating).Logically speaking:Bananas' laxative properties probably are:Their sweetness combined with gel-like textureBananas' constipating property probably is:The "chalky-textured" part (i.e. the part which leaves a chalky-feeling residue on your tongue)I know for a fact that my mom would always take bananas (plus rice/wheat puffs plus buttermilk plus warm drink) as it helped regulate herI, too, do *not* find bananas constipating, but rather more regulating, when mixed with cereal and a warm drink.Re: pears, I'd say it depends what type of pears they are. If their texture is moist, mushy & gel-like (such as in baby food or cooked pears) then I'd say they tend toward laxative properties. *If, however,* they leave sort of a chalky "unripe-feeling" feel in your mouth, chances are they're constipating.


----------



## Rose (Mar 25, 1999)

I buy canned pears (unsweetened) I get about 5 half pears to a can. I eat 2 halfs every moring with 4 or 5 prunes. I believe they help the "C". Bananas bind me up. I have also read where pear juice is good for "C"


----------



## RitaLucy (May 3, 2000)

I know that if you have an upset stomach with diarrhea they recommend the BRAT diet. Banana's, Rice, Apples, & Toast.I would tend to think they are more on the binding side.


----------



## beach (May 12, 2000)

Banana's are usually constipating and pears do give gas, however, they do make you go.


----------

